# Piccino - No Steam



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Chaps

Switched on my Piccino today and left it to warm up but.....

No heat or pressure at all in the steam side of the house :-(

All the normal lights come on and the group head gets hot - and water flows

But the pressure dial doesn't move at all.

and the is no sign of anything on the steaming side.

Everything seemed OK when I switch did off (last Sunday).

Is there any reset button or any safety cutout gizmo for the steam boiler?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't think there is a reset button, possibly pressure switch or thermostat?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@espressotechno or @DavecUK I reckon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have no experience of the Piccino, but assuming it's a double boiler machine:

Check for a limit stat on the steam boiler...I can't imagine they will not have one (it would be bad practice not to use one), it could be on the bottom of the steam boiler, or even on a little stalk on the base of the heating element (which is where they used to put them). They could have used a non resettable fusible link instead, but it's highly unlikely as it's not a great prosumer solution.

I have no idea how old this machine is....so

If you have a multimeter...check the resistance of the heating element, check there is power getting to the heating element (be very careful, esp if you have a cheapie multimeter and leads). Also check the wiring on the pressurestat for any loose wire.

If indeed a limit stat has gone off...then there will have been a reason.....e.g. pressurestat issue, or perhaps boiler refill issue. I don't know if the machine has been used a lot with hard water?


----------

